# My heart is broken



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

When I got up this morning, Turvy was bleeding considerably from her vulva. I called the vet and they had me bring hr in immediately. She needed surgery. They called me a few hours later and told me she came through the surgery ok but they were concerned abut her recovery from the anesthesia. They told me to come get her.

When I got there the vet explained that due to her age, the anesthesia had caused some neurological issues and they didn't think she'd make it through the night. When I got her home it was around 4pm. I wrapped her in a towel and held her on my chest. I sat and talked to her and petted her. Around 5:30, she gave this odd little grunt and stopped breathing.

Turvy just turned 2 at the beginning of February. I've had her since she was 4 weeks old. While I loved all my ratties, she was my heart rat. She was rambunctious and funny and smart. She was affectionate and while she wasn't much for cuddling, she was a great bruxxer. I would start to et her and say "Hey, rattie you good?" and she's start bruxing like a champ.

RIP Turvy. You were the best rattie ever. 🐭 😪💜🐭


----------



## Fofo (Oct 21, 2021)

I'm so sorry. It's so hard to suddenly lose your heart rat. I teared up reading your story. 
RIP Turvy 💜


----------



## Oliviasowner (11 mo ago)

i understand your pain. my 1yo olivia died in surgery on wednesday . she was my first and a loving pet


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

Thank you, both.
@Oliviasowner - I'm sorry for your loss as well


----------



## ratbusters (Aug 28, 2020)

Hi lfraser06. So sorry to read this - I've enjoyed reading your posts about Turvy over the months and I feel that we've all got to know her a bit.
Best wishes. 🐭


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

ratbusters said:


> Hi lfraser06. So sorry to read this - I've enjoyed reading your posts about Turvy over the months and I feel that we've all got to know her a bit.
> Best wishes. 🐭


Thank you.


----------



## SonicRat (Jun 30, 2021)

I am so sorry it all happened so sudden like that,you did the best you could for your girl .Heart rats live on forever,that unconditional love bond will always be there.
I am sorry you lost your rat in surgery too,Olivias owner.


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

I'm crying for you @lfraser06, Turvy was your special girl, so hard to lose her like this, but glad that you got to hold her and be with her and say goodbye 

The forum won't be the same without your tales of Turvy. She will be greatly missed. Godspeed little lady, play hard with Suzie 💗🌈


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

Tinytoes said:


> I'm crying for you @lfraser06, Turvy was your special girl, so hard to lose her like this, but glad that you got to hold her and be with her and say goodbye
> 
> The forum won't be the same without your tales of Turvy. She will be greatly missed. Godspeed little lady, play hard with Suzie 💗🌈


Thank you. I miss her terribly.


----------



## RatPappy (Aug 4, 2021)

I'm so very sorry for your loss, and will miss the reports about Turvy. Two years is just too short a time. I recently lost my Heart Rat, Casimir, and grieve with you. I'm very happy you were together at the end. Love is forever; separation temporary. All good thoughts headed your way.


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

RatPappy said:


> I'm so very sorry for your loss, and will miss the reports about Turvy. Two years is just too short a time. I recently lost my Heart Rat, Casimir, and grieve with you. I'm very happy you were together at the end. Love is forever; separation temporary. All good thoughts headed your way.


Thank you, And I'm so sorry you lost Casimir.


----------



## fancy rat w/ a top hat (Dec 14, 2021)

I'm so sorry for your loss ); Poor girl. Hopefully she's in a better place now.


----------

